# OK so it is slanted a little!!!



## cda (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.firehouse.com/files/article_ ... h_poem.pdf


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: OK so it is slanted a little!!!

Here is another article that depicts needed ventures and demonstrates that the IAFF leadership needs to listen to the code geeks within their organization because the displays I’ve witnessed on two previous occasions makes me want to remove my sticker from the truck.  I hope I can assist them in this future effort.

http://www.firehouse.com/topic/fire-pre ... -christmas


----------



## JBI (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: OK so it is slanted a little!!!

cda - Good one, cute.   

FM - I tried to open your link, twice. It froze my browser, twice. I'll try again later...

(Make that 'thrice'!)


----------



## cda (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: OK so it is slanted a little!!!

John Drobysh

You need that new """microsoft 7""" ---- 7 Squirrel  power computer


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: OK so it is slanted a little!!!

Sorry JD...works fine on mine.  Try right clicking on it and open in new window and if you still have difficulty, PM me and I'll email it to you.


----------



## cda (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: OK so it is slanted a little!!!

firehouse.com is not the freindliest site


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: OK so it is slanted a little!!!

That's why I submit my articles to FE


----------

